# Prehistoric Horse teeth Pleistocene Era



## GACDIG (Apr 24, 2013)

On my last hunt I was abel to pick up this neat Prehistoric Horse teeth Pleistocene Era. Fossils are so cool to get some real old things for the collections.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 24, 2013)

Way KUHL ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah, those are really nice pieces Glenn, do you know whereabouts those teeth came from? The more recent mammalian fossils are fascinating but I've never really been in a spot where they can be found with any semblance of reliability. In my researching I've read old accounts of people finding mammoth/mastodon skeletons, teeth and tusks in Peoria County, and my dad and I scrutinize the exposed banks of ravines running through ice-age related deposits, but no luck so far. I think Kentucky might be a better area to find such things. Anyway, thanks for sharing man, do you have any other cool fossils in your collection?


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 24, 2013)

Whoa Nellie!

 Nice find.

 My grandparent's land in middle Tennessee is loaded with small fossils.   I know the Ohio River near Louisville Kentucky is good.  Coastal Virginia is also good.


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 24, 2013)

i spend one year in cincinnati after my grand dad died . i was in the third grade back then and hunted fossils at the time . i remember walikng in the woods around there and fossils all over the place . just another collection that grew and i haven't done anything with in,,, i don't  know how long.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 24, 2013)

The fossilization of anything is really quite an extraordinary event. Lucky we have time on our side. lol

 As the study of taphonomy goes, it is crucial that the body be in an environment that allows for rapid burial. Areas in which there is a high rate of sediment deposition is ideal because of the presence of minerals and the increase of pressure.

 Just think, chaos, severe storms, cataclysmic events has allowed us to study the our earth with such detail.

 Makes one think twice about global warming/climate change don't it?[]

 Nice fossil by the way!


----------



## GACDIG (Apr 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata





> I scrutinize the exposed banks of ravines running through ice-age related deposits,


 
 I hear Ya Plum, I love to go on hunts like that.

 Thanks for the interest in the fossil teeth. My father was raised off the cost of NC in an area called Aurora NC. One of the main industries there is Phosphate Mining. This is where they dig deep into the cost and bring up fossilized particleâ€™s  and use it for like road gravel. [] This stuff is full of large shark teeth, bones, vertebras and all fossils. I would set for days and dig through it and find keeper. I have a small collection of it now still packed in a box. Will show some picâ€™s later.


----------



## GACDIG (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is a link to the area in Aurora to see the big teeth people are finding. []

http://www.fossilguy.com/sites/l_creek/


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Whoa Nellie!
> 
> ...


 

 Lol  ------------nice chompers![]


----------

